# Rosy Red Minnows



## 0lymp1csmoker (Mar 10, 2006)

I recently bought 3 small rbp's about 2 inches in size. I went to the fish store yesterday and bought some rosy red minnows. I put them in the tank and my fish were like ADD but eventually ate 4 of the minnows. Is it normal that my piranhas didn't imediatly attack the minnows? I had fed my piranhas tetra min about 4 hours earlyer and maybe that played a role in thier timidness.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

If you would take a look around this site, you will find out what you did is considered a big "No-No".

1.) Rosey Reds contain thiaminase, a growth inhibiting hormone which could stunt the growth of your piranha.

2.) The fish were not quarantined, so they have a good chance of containing diseases and parasites.

3.) I really hope you didn't pour the water that came with the feeders into your piranha tank....









~Taylor~


----------



## boontje (Mar 27, 2005)

0lymp1csmoker said:


> I recently bought 3 small rbp's about 2 inches in size. I went to the fish store yesterday and bought some rosy red minnows. I put them in the tank and my fish were like ADD but eventually ate 4 of the minnows. Is it normal that my piranhas didn't imediatly attack the minnows? I had fed my piranhas tetra min about 4 hours earlyer and maybe that played a role in thier timidness.


yes it's normal. Your piranhas are still young and you have bought them very recently, so they need to get used to their new environment. Besides that, piranhas are not as ferocious as in the movies

as already said, minnows are not a good food source


----------



## Eating Machine (Jan 27, 2006)

For a better food source, find some whole smelt.

Or if you just want to be entertained by watching them chase down some live food, then get a dozen feeder guppies, or some other feeder that is cheap, but not goldfish or minnows.


----------



## bushin82 (Mar 9, 2006)

I have had my rbps now for about a month and a half. I was feeding them feeder goldfish everyday untill I found this site. And they are furocious towards anything else that hits the water. Even towards other ps. all they have to do is hear the splash and they are all over it. But my neighbor has had hers for a few weeks longer than i have and fed hers flakes all the time. now when she drops in a live feeder it can live up to a week without being touched. I wonder why they are so opposite. They all came from the same breeder ps. one of mine has even jumped out of the tank at me. Weird


----------



## 0lymp1csmoker (Mar 10, 2006)

well, thanks for the advice. I guess I'll stick to feeding them balck worms because thats what they were fed before i bought them anyways.....what other feeding do you suggest for them saying as they're still small?


----------



## dinali28 (Mar 1, 2006)

at my petstore we have feeder guppies which are tiny and black, rosey red feeder guppies which look dentical but a little larger and have an orange color, and feeder goldfish. I thought the feeder rosey guppies were fine? am i missing something?


----------



## boontje (Mar 27, 2005)

0lymp1csmoker said:


> well, thanks for the advice. I guess I'll stick to feeding them balck worms because thats what they were fed before i bought them anyways.....what other feeding do you suggest for them saying as they're still small?


I never had problems with feeding my babies frozen smelt (small whole fish), fish fillets, mussels and squid


----------



## 0lymp1csmoker (Mar 10, 2006)

Well i got some fresh shrimp and my rbp's are chowing down...so no more feeder fish for me unless they're guppies.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I feed my sanchezi rosie reds every so often. He's a very picky eater though and goes off prepared food regularly. I've also started culling male guppies from the colony in my turtle tank and tossing them in as well. At least with those I know they're disease free.

I don't like feeding the rosie reds. But I can rarely find feeder guppies of a decent size and other fish are normally too high in price. I also don't have the patience to raise my own cichlid fry.


----------

